# Support for 2nd TV?



## rochrunner (Dec 2, 2006)

One of the things we like best about our 722 is being able to watch TV upstairs on the "Home" coax connection. Yeah, we don't get HD that way, but it's free and fits our situation perfectly and is one reason why we won't consider switching to DirecTV or cable.

So does the 922 definitely have this feature now? I took a look at the online PDF manual for the 922 and the connection diagram of the backside had the coax connector X'd out. Has this been changed, as implied in another post in this forum?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, it was changed via software update a couple months back.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

rochrunner said:


> So does the 922 definitely have this feature now? I took a look at the online PDF manual for the 922 and the connection diagram of the backside had the coax connector X'd out. *Has this been changed, as implied in another post in this forum?*


Yes... this feature was enabled several months ago (I believe) with a new firmware update.

I bold-ed the part of your post where you appear to have found the other thread where this was being discussed.

I'm going to close this thread since you have your answer and remind everyone of the previous closed discussion:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188014


----------

